# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  The difference of minoxidil? March > August (PHOTOS)

## chrisis

*March*



*August*



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think my hairline has thickened up considerably? I am certainly finding it easier to style my hair the last few months, and I'm not as bothered about wind and rain.

All I've used is minoxidil, because I had sides with Propecia.

Please bear in mind I had a bit of a shed when I first started minoxidil in January, so maybe that accounts for some of this apparent recovery. That said, I feel my hair is thicker than it has been in over a year.

Further, I'm only doing minoxidil before bed. I frankly can't be bothered with it when I get up.

----------


## mpb47

> *March*
> 
> 
> 
> *August*
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think my hairline has thickened up considerably? I am certainly finding it easier to style my hair the last few months, and I'm not as bothered about wind and rain.
> ...


 Looks like it is really working for you!
People do not think it works but it does if you stick with it.

I have noticed improvements up front for sure and probably in vertex, though it may just have stopped the fast spread, not sure just yet.
If you have itching, try the nizoral shampoo. When I used it years ago I did not think it was working, but this time it seems to have reduced itching/flaking problem. I only use Minox at night as well.

Just note that if the minox is working well and you stay on it for a long time, you will lose hair rapidly if you stop for 3 months or more.

----------


## mlao

Looks like you gained an inch on your hairline!

----------


## dex89

That is amazing bro, hopefully i get the same result with minoxidil. Do you use it twice a day?

 I use it in the morning and then before I shower. I also add spiro to the mix.

----------


## chrisis

> That is amazing bro, hopefully i get the same result with minoxidil. Do you use it twice a day?
> 
>  I use it in the morning and then before I shower. I also add spiro to the mix.


 I just use it once a day. I thoroughly massage it into my hairline before bed. I used to do it before work, but got lazy. I guess with these results I should probably go back to 2x. I find the foam best for day time use, and the liquid is good for before bed because I don't need to worry about styling my hair.

----------


## dex89

> I just use it once a day. I thoroughly massage it into my hairline before bed. I used to do it before work, but got lazy. I guess with these results I should probably go back to 2x. I find the foam best for day time use, and the liquid is good for before bed because I don't need to worry about styling my hair.


 Thank you for the quick responds. I'll try it your way, hopefully it works for me has well.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> *March*
> 
> 
> 
> *August*
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think my hairline has thickened up considerably? I am certainly finding it easier to style my hair the last few months, and I'm not as bothered about wind and rain.
> ...


 
Its working  :Smile: 

You can see that your velius hairs have got darker - do you just apply it on the hairline

----------


## chrisis

> Its working 
> 
> You can see that your velius hairs have got darker - do you just apply it on the hairline


 I focus on the hairline but a lot of the time it dribbles down the frame of my hairline, sideburns etc. so I just rub it all in. Can't harm  :Cool:

----------


## chrisis

Highlander, I don't use the foam in my hair much to be honest. These pics are without foam.

Yeah, I definitely have some good styling options. I sometimes wonder why I'm even thinking about a hair transplant, but it's not like any of the 3-4 docs have turned me away, and I believe they would if they thought it wasn't appropriate. I definitely have recession that bothers me. I'm just lucky I can hide it with some "cow licks" from the back. 

I'm not sure about going back on fin, even at a low dose. It's really frustrating how much that drug has messed with my sexual health, and I feel really let down by the industry and forums like this, for not representing the risks more thoroughly.

----------


## dex89

> I'm not sure about going back on fin, even at a low dose. It's really frustrating how much that drug has messed with my sexual health, and I feel really let down by the industry and forums like this, for not representing the risks more thoroughly.


 Have you tried countering it with viagra? Someone post about his sexual side effect and he used viagra and it help him.

----------


## mpb47

> EDIT: When I first went onto Minoxidil was when my derm gave me a bottle after I reported having hair loss sides from Accutane. What I was given was actually a liquid Minox, but as a spray bottle. It was exceptionally good and way better than the standard liquid. Does anyone know what brand it might of been?


 That is how they used to sell it : with both the spray and the dropper.
For some reason they dropped the spray version but I kept mine and that is how I still do it.

IMHO the spray gets a lot of minox in a larger area. The neg is you use more of it, but it's so cheap now I don't care. I spray a little in the front and more in the back as that is where i need it the most.  It's faster to apply that way too.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Have you tried countering it with viagra? Someone post about his sexual side effect and he used viagra and it help him.


 This is where nobody wants to be. On the brink of using viagra.

----------


## Identity Loss

OP, great results! I've seen a lot of people with positive results using only minoxidil, I just wish I was one of them.

I'm curious to see how long the new hairs continue to grow out. Mine would terminate at about a half inch then fall out and one of my coworkers can only gro them out about an inch.

----------


## Jcm800

Chrisis -  I'm envious!  And pleased for you also. I tried Minox foam for around 15 months on my hairline and regrew sweet f*ck all.

Keep at it, I call you a responder mate in this instance.

----------


## chrisis

Thanks for the feedback, and yeah I'll keep it up and report my progress.

I won't be using viagra, by the way. Viagra is for erectile dysfunction, which I don't have. Thanks anyway.

----------


## Lazoid

Awesome Chris. You must be very happy with the results.

I know you are against taking Fin again - have you considered Saw Palmetto?

----------


## chrisis

> Awesome Chris. You must be very happy with the results.
> 
> I know you are against taking Fin again - have you considered Saw Palmetto?


 I have but I'm worried about side effects with that too :/

----------


## MrBlonde

Hi Chrisis, good results for 6 months.  I too am thinking of using Rogaine 5&#37;.  Can you answer a few questions for me

How long before the initial shed started and how bad was it?  How many hairs would you loose because of it?

How long before the initial shed stopped?

Would you recommend using the liquid or the foam?

Did it cause or stop any itching you may have had?  Any other sides such as damaged to the skin, dizziness, headaches or dark circles under the eyes?

----------


## chrisis

> Hi Chrisis, good results for 6 months.  I too am thinking of using Rogaine 5%.  Can you answer a few questions for me
> 
> How long before the initial shed started and how bad was it?  How many hairs would you loose because of it?
> 
> How long before the initial shed stopped?
> 
> Would you recommend using the liquid or the foam?
> 
> Did it cause or stop any itching you may have had?  Any other sides such as damaged to the skin, dizziness, headaches or dark circles under the eyes?


 Thanks MrBlonde!

The shed started within a few months and was really bad. I started frantically researching my options and was obsessed with this forum and researching. I've scaled down somewhat, but still want a hair transplant.

I started noticing improvement within 4-5 months. The hairs that fell out seemed to regrow and I think I gained territory. Never thought that would happen, but looking at these pics it's quite clear. I was actually a bit shocked seeing this post and how bad it was, even as recently as April. 

I used both liquid and foam. Foam is the best if you can afford it; it's much easier to apply.

I had a bit of itchiness with the liquid, but haven't noticed it with the foam. I was using Nizoral for awhile also, so maybe that had an effect.

Hope this helps. Uploading some new pics.

----------


## chrisis

New update showing minoxidil results with a more recent pic.  I have dyed my hair darker in the recent photo and noticed it helps add depth and volume to my hair, so can recommend this for anyone in a similar position.

*March*



*August*



*October*(almost)



*How I have my hair now usually*

----------


## dex89

> New update showing minoxidil results with a more recent pic.  I have dyed my hair darker in the recent photo and noticed it helps add depth and volume to my hair, so can recommend this for anyone in a similar position.
> 
> *March*
> 
> 
> 
> *August*
> 
> 
> ...


 lol who's that Stunning young lad? hair is improving but doesn't your hair get worst if you dye it?

----------


## chrisis

Nah it's not too bad for it. I think a heavy bleach going light might be bad for it. Plus I follow with a good conditioning treatment. Thanks for the compliment  :Smile:

----------


## frankieteardrop

those results are encouraging!  I'm actually about to start minox, but I'm concerned about the initial shed. Would you say your hairline was noticeably thinner?  I ask because my hairline is at about the same point as yours was when you started, but definitely not as thick.

----------


## BigThinker

Looks like you've seen a major improvement in the density at the line.  This is where I have about a quarter inch of low density (where pulled back), and certainly where I'm most concerned, along with temples.

Was the first heavy shed bad?  Looks like the results I need.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Did the same for me. Only using it once every ***2*** days now and I keep my results while saving a ton of money... expensive to use this stuff twice a day for years.

----------


## aim4hair

do you only use half cap per application or you use more ?

----------


## chrisis

> those results are encouraging!  I'm actually about to start minox, but I'm concerned about the initial shed. Would you say your hairline was noticeably thinner?  I ask because my hairline is at about the same point as yours was when you started, but definitely not as thick.


 Yes, my hair line shed big time. It was a very worrying time.




> Looks like you've seen a major improvement in the density at the line.  This is where I have about a quarter inch of low density (where pulled back), and certainly where I'm most concerned, along with temples.
> 
> Was the first heavy shed bad?  Looks like the results I need.


 I got a very heavy shed which lasted a few months. I would lose hair in the shower and styling on a daily basis.




> Did the same for me. Only using it once every ***2*** days now and I keep my results while saving a ton of money... expensive to use this stuff twice a day for years.


 It's not too expensive compared to other options and I don't hear much about side effects. I believe minoxidil is the first line of defence before drugs and surgery.




> do you only use half cap per application or you use more ?


 I use half a cap per application, and I only use it once before bed.

----------


## MrBlonde

Chrisis did you find that Minox shed only the weak thin hairs that were due to go anyway or did it also effect the healthy thick hairs it came in contact with? such as those at the centre of the hairline.


Were you not shedding before Minox? or was it an increased shed you noticed once you started?

I am thinking about starting Minox also but dreading anymore shedding than I am currently going through.

Has the shedding now stopped all together? no hairs in the shower or lost when styling  etc?

----------


## chrisis

> Chrisis did you find that Minox shed only the weak thin hairs that were due to go anyway or did it also effect the healthy thick hairs it came in contact with? such as those at the centre of the hairline.
> 
> 
> Were you not shedding before Minox? or was it an increased shed you noticed once you started?
> 
> I am thinking about starting Minox also but dreading anymore shedding than I am currently going through.
> 
> Has the shedding now stopped all together? no hairs in the shower or lost when styling  etc?


 I think it shed some hairs that may have gone and has reestablished my hairline, thicker than it was before. I was not noticeably shedding before minoxidil. The shed has stopped now.

----------


## ohwell

Hi Chrisis,

How long was it before you started seeing results?
I've been applying it once daily for 5 weeks now and I think my thinning area is increasing even in pictures I have been taking?

Did you ever use the liquid version at all?

Thanks

----------


## elnino

what you using mate? regaine foam??? theres def an improvement there. ive been on minox for my temples for over 8 months but re growth is non existent :Frown:

----------


## dex89

> what you using mate? regaine foam??? theres def an improvement there. ive been on minox for my temples for over 8 months but re growth is non existent


 his using minoxidil liquid, it says in the beginning of his thread.

----------


## win200

> his using minoxidil liquid, it says in the beginning of his thread.


 Quick question: does Rogaine only make foam, or do they make a liquid as well? I'm tapering on by using the foam every other day before bed, but if/when I build up to 2x daily, I'd like to split between foam and liquid.

Also, the capfull thing seems like a weird measure. I mean, if you're applying all over the head versus simply at the hairline, wouldn't you need more? If you distribute that half a capful throughout the entire scalp, you're going to get much less medicine per square centimeter than if it's all concentrated at the hairline. Plus, my hair is long, so a good amount of it just ends up getting absorbed into my hair.

----------


## chrisis

I used both foam and liquid but prefer the foam of late.

----------


## dex89

> Quick question: does Rogaine only make foam, or do they make a liquid as well? I'm tapering on by using the foam every other day before bed, but if/when I build up to 2x daily, I'd like to split between foam and liquid.
> 
> Also, the capfull thing seems like a weird measure. I mean, if you're applying all over the head versus simply at the hairline, wouldn't you need more? If you distribute that half a capful throughout the entire scalp, you're going to get much less medicine per square centimeter than if it's all concentrated at the hairline. Plus, my hair is long, so a good amount of it just ends up getting absorbed into my hair.


 Rogaine makes both, liquid and foam. I'm currently using foam during the morning and liquid in the evening. 

I only apply the liquid/foam on my temple/hairline. I use a half a cap on each temple and for liquid form I use enough on my temple.

----------


## BigThinker

> Highlander, I don't use the foam in my hair much to be honest. These pics are without foam.
> 
> Yeah, I definitely have some good styling options. I sometimes wonder why I'm even thinking about a hair transplant, but it's not like any of the 3-4 docs have turned me away, and I believe they would if they thought it wasn't appropriate. I definitely have recession that bothers me. I'm just lucky I can hide it with some "cow licks" from the back. 
> 
> I'm not sure about going back on fin, even at a low dose. It's really frustrating how much that drug has messed with my sexual health, and I feel really let down by the industry and forums like this, for not representing the risks more thoroughly.


 
In my opinion, your hairline in the second picture is just fine.  It's comparable to mine is, and I honestly like it more than my NW1.5 (I was never a true NW 1, always had a bit of a curve), it adds a certainly level of maturity to a bro in his 20s - ya dig????

----------


## fountain of youth

I have been doing alot of research w/ a doctor i am working with minoxidol is an incredible tool in arresting the loss of hair and we have found it has produced regrowth in most of our paients.  we have made our own version of the solution we use on patients, where as we add azeliac acid 5% it has the same componets as propecia however is safe for women and does not have any side effects.  as with minoxidol it is dirived from a medication used for another purpose and has been around for ever.  Minoxidil came from a high blood pressure medication i believe, and azeliac acid comes from an acne medication..i am also a micropigmantologist, Permanant makeup artist-tattoo
so we have added another technique once a week with our clients to stimulate blood flow. so far great results...here are some pics...if we continue to get these results we will eventually teach the procedure and the solution we like to give the procedure at least a year before we tell our clients to use the solution faithfully 2x daily and see us once a week to stamp the solution in for 3 mos.  after that we ask them to use the solution every other day 1x per day just to strenghten the new growth.  i also recommend nioxin shampoo and conditioner(called scalp therapy) i have them buy it at a marshall or tjmaxx where u can get it for only 5 or 6 dollars instead of the cheapest ive seen it else where for 20.  the reason we like it is because the amount of mint it has in it...really helps stimulate blood flow.  unlike food where ingredients are listed in order of the amount of ingredients in a product the FDA does not require that from cosmetics(which shampoos and hair products fall under) but by trial and error we have found this works incredibly
and it is true that nizoral shampoo every 3rd or 4th day over the counter worked incredibly at removing the build up to make it easier for that weak hair follical to break through however i have been unable to find it at stores the only place to get it is the remainder of what is left online- the company has stopped making the over the counter 1% you can still get 2% by prescription...we have started to use nioxin scalp renew dermabration treatment..you must have it applied by your hairdresser it removes the crap- scaling dry flaking build uyp around the follicall site to make it easier to grow and break through the scalp.. this is dermabration technique so do not do this more than every 30-45 days.. all this combined helps
we need to stimulate blood flow block DHT, and Strengthen the hair that comes in, and have a healthy scalp in order to stimulate hair growth and more importantly stop more loss,  I personally am a female starting loosing my hair at 30 and had to wear a piece up untill about 3 yrs ago, which is much harder for woman i now have no visual bald spots... good luck remember what ever you can do to stimulate blood flow block dht strengthn and prolong the life of the follicall and healthy scalp ..sorry i dont know how to add the pics maybe someone can tell  :Confused:

----------


## elnino

nice one mate. def an improvement.

what kind of minox are you using?? is it rogaine foam or liquid? im using a cream but its not really effective.

----------

